# Front wheel stuck on



## Mckengc (10 mo ago)

I am new to the forum and have a 1949 ford 8n tractor with a stuck on front wheel. I am wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. It appears that it has been on so long without being taken off that is appears to be rusted on. The lug nuts came off OK but the wheel will not come off. Tried beating it with a dead blow hammer, PB Blast, oil and WD40 all did no good.
Thanks for your help in advance, 
Mckengc


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you used PBlaster let it soak in for a day or so and try again. It's not instant on rust.


----------



## Mckengc (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> If you used PBlaster let it soak in for a day or so and try again. It's not instant on rust.


Thanks for the info. I put the PB Blast on yesterday afternoon and more this morning so maybe a day or 2 more. Thanks


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

And spray it on the backside of the wheel trying to get it between the wheel and the hub.

This problem is a hard one to overcome without doing permanent damage to the wheel. Patience.

A flat ended drift punch so you don't make dents in the wheel. Set the punch on the flat surface of the wheel between each lug bolt. Smack it repeatedly with a good sized hammer. This will help the Blaster get between the wheel and hub.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

What about removing the wheel and hub as one ?

You could lay the wheel on a flat surface and get the spray right in there then knock the hub out.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have used a sledge hammer or a porta power before, also sometimes leaving the lug nuts loose and driving in figure 8's will pop them loose.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually, the best breaker looser I've ever found (10 times better than PBlaster) is 5 ounces of acetone to 1 ounce of red ATF in a spray bottle so long as you don't mind mixing it up and you do have to shake the spray bottle every time you use it because the acetone will separate from the ATF after a while. Positively wicked on rusted stuff. You might want to apply a little heat the the rim where it contacts the hub as well, with a propane torch.


----------

